# led fans



## Broken-spirit (May 14, 2007)

so im looking to get some led fans for my case. i currently have the stock fans for a thermaltake soprano, so thats 2 120mm and one 90mm and i have a few questions. firstly most places seem to do 92mm fans but someone said its actually the same thing is this true? also any ideas on what to get as i dont wanna spent ridiculous amounts but want some nice leds at least as good as the stock fans in terms of cooling and noise?

thanks


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

they are most likely 92mm fans. dont think i have ever seen 90mm...

as for fans themselves, where are you from? USA would be nice but this will really help when it comes to stores


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

there are both 90 and 92 mm actually- the trick here is how it's measured- it's 92mm at the mounting holes but the fan blades are only 90 mm. At least on the one i just measured.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

well, here are my favorite fans from UK, USA

http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/index.php?cPath=75_89 for 120mm blue LED UK
http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=670743 for 92mm red LED UK

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=68&products_id=1361 for 92mm blue LED USA
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=69&products_id=22036 for 120mm blue LED USA


----------



## Broken-spirit (May 14, 2007)

lol i have no idea which way tis measured just got the info from 



but yeh im in the uk. im more thinking about actual fans tho rather than places to get them as its gonna be on the net anywho


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

90mm and 92mm fans are the same . . just different ways of measuring the same deminsions


----------

